
Excel Messenger:Messaging app where the server and clients are excel sheets - sidcool
http://tristancalderbank.com/2016/09/06/excel-messenger-a-terrible-experiment-in-vba/
======
angry_octet
Great technology. What is your plan for an MVP? Is this other intern you
mention your co-founder? I can see great potential for an enterprise messaging
/ social network app.

~~~
edejong
What's required now is just to scale out! It seems at the workplace they
already have a critical mass, so it's just a matter of time. First the user-
base, then the revenue.

------
brudgers
Repository: [https://github.com/tristancalderbank/excel-
messenger](https://github.com/tristancalderbank/excel-messenger)

------
jamiemcconnell
This reminds me of "The Website is Down"
[http://www.thewebsiteisdown.com](http://www.thewebsiteisdown.com)

